# AppeTizers



## bf1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Don't ask me to describe these beauties!


----------



## TranquillityBase (Oct 13, 2009)

That's a ho lotta flashlights


----------



## greenpea76 (Oct 13, 2009)

That looks DANGEROUS!!!!:twothumbs


----------



## chipwillis (Oct 13, 2009)

That's a cool picture and a ton of lights. WOW :twothumbs


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 13, 2009)

Are ALL those Titanium?

HOLY CRAP!!!


----------



## lightknot (Oct 13, 2009)

Not sure if I want to buy these or a new house!


----------



## jch79 (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice collection there, Barry! I remember when you were buying your first Ti light! And heck, that wasn't that long ago!



bf1 said:


>


 
Your picture reminds me of this drawing by M.C. Escher:





(Except for the skull in the eye)

:thumbsup: john


----------



## Patriot (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL!!! Extraordinary bf1! :twothumbs


----------



## JeffInChi (Oct 13, 2009)

you put the "holic" in flashaholic

Nice collection :twothumbs


----------



## bf1 (Oct 13, 2009)

John, 
The drawing by Escher was certainly a premise, yet being consumed by this hobby is all your fault.




jch79 said:


> Nice collection there, Barry! I remember when you were buying your first Ti light! And heck, that wasn't that long ago!
> 
> ​
> Your picture reminds me of this drawing by M.C. Escher:
> ...


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Oct 13, 2009)

That be a lot of Ti 

If you sold those you could buy a new truck...


----------



## bf1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Tekno_Cowboy said:


> That be a lot of Ti
> 
> If you sold those you could buy a new truck...



I would buy a truck without head lights.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 13, 2009)

bf1 said:


> I would buy a truck without head lights.


 




I can see it now....the roll bar would be lined with flashlights!!:laughing::twothumbs


*Cop:* Sir, do you know why I pulled you over?

*bf1:* But I can see just fine..:thinking:

*Cop:* Yeah, but everyone else is now blind and are crashing after they pass you!:nana:




Seriously, NICE Collection!!:twothumbs


----------



## bf1 (Oct 13, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> I can see it now....the roll bar would be lined with flashlights!!:laughing::twothumbs
> 
> 
> *Cop:* Sir, do you know why I pulled you over?
> ...


----------



## bf1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hopefully I would still have enough light to read the fine print on the moving violation.


----------



## KuKu427 (Oct 14, 2009)

Holy cow! :tinfoil:


----------



## FlashInThePan (Oct 14, 2009)

What a horrible time for Greta to remove the "bowing" icon from our repertoire. If ever it was needed...

Amazing, bf1, just amazing. I started keeping track of the counts and amounts, but lost track after 56 lights and $21k. But that's okay - some things are better left unknown. 

Can my Ti lights come over and play with your Ti lights one of these days? I've never seen such a big family.

- FITP


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 14, 2009)

Whenever I start feeling like I'm out of control, as far as buying lights, I'm just going to find this thread and look at that picture...absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## Pekka (Oct 14, 2009)

FlashInThePan said:


> What a horrible time for Greta to remove the "bowing" icon from our repertoire. If ever it was needed...


This one?
I bow before thy collection :bow:


----------



## Raggasonic (Oct 14, 2009)

Holy Sh*t 
What else to say ? :bow:


----------



## octaf (Oct 14, 2009)

bf1 said:


> Don't ask me to describe these beauties!


 

57 Ti lights in the pic's.

Did I count it right ? :sick2:

I bet you've got more Ti lights besides these in the picture. 


*And very artistic photo you took there !* :twothumbs


----------



## p moore (Oct 14, 2009)

What light is that in the 3:25 AM position?  You got it bad,... good, but bad. Nice collection. 

Paul


----------



## bf1 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.


----------



## bf1 (Oct 18, 2009)

octaf said:


> 57 Ti lights in the pic's.
> 
> Did I count it right ? :sick2:
> 
> ...



Thanks Octaf,
I let my analyst do the counting for me.


----------



## Cinder (Oct 18, 2009)

If this wasn't a flashlight forum, I'd think those were a collection of *socket wrenches / heads* similar to this one:


----------



## bf1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I just love socket wrenches!


----------



## bf1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Give or take a few!


----------



## chipwillis (Jan 9, 2012)

I still think this is one of the best pictures ever.


----------



## bf1 (Jan 9, 2012)

I thought it was time to bring it back after a few years. My OCD has not improved.
Hopefully I will work on an updated shot this year. I might need a wider angle lens.
My wife is still talking to me!
Take care,
Chip


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 9, 2012)

If you were to re-create this pic, how many more lights would there be now?


----------



## bf1 (Jan 9, 2012)

I tend to count better in the morning!


----------

